# Avatar



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok to add an avatar it is really simple.

Either have a small pic on your computer where you can browse and find it to upload OR try this option.

using http://www.photobucket.com you can link a picture from there to be used as an avatar.

First go into photobucket and upload the picture of your choosing. Edit it and make it avatar size (option 1 that is 100x75 pix). Then open up your profile and way at the bottom you will see two options for copying links for your avatar. Choose the last one (not the one that says it will be copied to this site). Click submit and you are good to go.

Note: if you do not edit the size of the picture on photobucket the picture on here will be the large size. If this happends and you do not edit the picture to be an avatar size I will go into your profile and delete the picture because it messes with the ability to read the posts. So please resize your pictures before you add them as your avatar.

Need help with resizing using photobucket? no problem I will add instructions in the Photogenic forum.


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hay Stacey, it worked, got J.J. on as my Avatar. Now need to get the blue link off. Thought I had but guess not. (heidi19) Jan


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Checking to see if I did it right. Shelly

Guess not will try again.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

I did it. That's a picture of Juliette being a nose girl. Shelly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very cute


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Whoohoo I did it! Thanks for the easy instructions Stacey!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you are welcome, looks good.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I forgot to thank you Stacey for directing me to this post! I had looked in the Photogenic section and thought it would be there :roll: Tink says thank you too since she is the one that is being shown off but the avatar


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Well lets see if I did it right.


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Lets see if this worked.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you grandbaby is so cute!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

I tried--LOL


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

and again--I'm so-o-o dumb


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Candy just e-mail me the pic you want and I will add it to your profile for you

[email protected]


----------

